# Please~~still need help~~asap



## LOVE2CODE (Jan 17, 2011)

*I am STILL having a problem linking the new 2011 cpt codes w/the old-delete 2010 cpt codes...

If I could ask for some help from my forum friends; please help me out w/the codes below*


2010 CODES


93501
93510
93526
93539
93540
93541
93544
93545
93543*

Please know that Cardio is not a strong specialty with me and I am really confused.**Thanks for your help. It is appreciative.*


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 18, 2011)

LOVE2CODE said:


> *I am STILL having a problem linking the new 2011 cpt codes w/the old-delete 2010 cpt codes...
> 
> If I could ask for some help from my forum friends; please help me out w/the codes below*
> 
> ...





Ok here you go! Is this what you wanted?


                         Cardiac Catherization Coding Crosswalk

      2010-----------------------------------------------------------------2011


  ~  93510, 43,45,55,56 *-------------------------------------------93458
  ~ 93510, 43,45,39,40,55,56 **----------------------------------93459
  ~ 93508, 45,56-----------------------------------------------------93454
  ~ 93508, 45,39,40,56 **------------------------------------------93455
  ~ 93526, 43,45,55,56 *-------------------------------------------93460
  ~93526, 43,45,39,40,55,56 **----------------------------------93461
  ~93501, 93508, 45,56--------------------------------------------93456
  ~93501,93508, 45,39,40,56 **----------------------------------93457

93543/93455 are not required but, they could be done *
93539/93540 are not both required but, one IS required to use this code **


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Jan 18, 2011)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> Ok here you go! Is this what you wanted?
> 
> 
> Cardiac Catherization Coding Crosswalk
> ...



*Thank you so much.....I appreciate this so much. *


----------



## bwilliams1 (Mar 7, 2011)

This  link might help:

http://www.myedutrax.com/compliance/conversion-tools.html

Betsy


----------

